# Geberstange selber bauen ?



## ralle (14. November 2003)

Hat sich von euch jemand schon mal eine Geberstange fürs Echolot selber gebaut oder hat Infos ,Maße oder ähnliches ?  
Will mir so ein Teil bauen habe aber noch keinen Plan! ;+

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## marschel (14. November 2003)

Ja habe ich,

aber habe z-Zt. keine Pics. kann ich dir noch schicken.

Hast Du wat zum schweißen da???? E oder Schutz-Gas.....

Wenn alles klappt, kann ich dir auch die Teile zuschicken, bis auf die Schraubverbindung. Natürlich zum Selbstkostenpreis (sprich: Versand) ich muß mal gucken.....

Hab das Teil schon überall eingesetzt und hat noch keinen Rost in 2 Jahren angesetzt, die LACKIERUNG machts..... Hähä


----------



## tidecutter (14. November 2003)

@ coole sache ralle.

da sind wir schon zwei. seit heute ist mein interesse exorbitant gestigen, was den eigenbau einer solchen stange angeht. hab schon mal geforscht in der vergangenheit des boards. da gibts schon einiges zu finden. vielleicht gibts aber auch neue tips nach dieser nordsaison???

größte problem sehe ich in der immer unregelmäßigen bordwand der boote. sprich breite der bordwand aber auch in der höhe, wo die zwinge ansetzen kann. dies jahr hatten wir ein boot mit ne alureeling. da wären als höhenunterschied für die schraubzwinge ca. 15cm nötig gewesen. 

was nimmt man als material??? alu oder doch unbedingt v4a?

bin ebenfalls über weitere tips dankbar.

----------------


----------



## Samyber (14. November 2003)

Hy,
es haben sich schon mehrere Bordies an dem Bau einer Geberstange versucht !

Ich meine sogar mit Erfolg !!:m 

Must Du gucken hier oder hier


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. November 2003)

Ich habe meine Geberstange auch selber gebaut. Ein Foto ist ja schon bei den Tips von Samyber zu sehen. Wenn jemand noch Infos braucht so kann er sich gern bei mir melden. Eins aber schon vorweg, meine Geberstange ist vollständig aus VA.


----------



## sambaking (14. August 2010)

*AW: Geberstange selber bauen ?*

Moin! Hast Du noch Fotos und Zeichnungen? Geberstange) Wenn ja bitte senden.
Gruß aus Kassel
Sambaking


----------

